# [WANTED] R35 GTR steering column parts (clips and small tube)



## bodyworxs (Apr 12, 2009)

hi there,

hope someone could offer me what i´m looking for.

i´m after the 2x black clips and the small tube which are marked in the picture. please let me know your price include shipping to germany. would be a big help as i´m stuck with my dashboard conversion (into stagea M35).










Big thanks.


----------



## bodyworxs (Apr 12, 2009)

nobody can help?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ask @Skint


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

He’s asked me but I explained you can’t buy them as a separate part.

Thanks for the heads up anyway


----------

